# Strange noise from gas cap area?



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Not engine related per se, but sometimes when I start the car in the morning or after it's sat for a while I get this stange pumping or clicking noise from the gas cap area. Anyone heard this? The dealer said that I could leave the car, but without a loaner it's tough to get far








Note:
No CEL, no change in performance, noise last for a 1 min or so and then just stops, weird.










_Modified by Albeezy36 at 3:05 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## vwmuscle1 (Apr 20, 2009)

like i mentioned in another thread, mine does it too, and im under the impression that its the fuel pump priming the lines for the correct fuel pressure to start the car.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuel line "rattle"? I get this too. The dealership is useless because it never happens when the car is there. They can't replicate so it doen't exist. You could try the documented (vortex) fuel line rattle fix.


----------



## jschweg (Nov 29, 2003)

I have the same sound, it always occurs when I come to a stop after the car has been running for a short time.
Sort of a tapping sound from the gas cap area.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (jschweg)*

Happens to me sometimes, i just let it warm up and then its good, i took it to my local VW shop and they said it wasnt causing any problems internally (at all for that matter), its just a freak thing i guess.


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought I was the only person in the world that has this problem. Sometimes it will continue for 20-30min before calming down. I caught it one time when I ran out of the car and open the fuel cap slowly. A small amount of presure escaped and I didn't hear anything else for the rest of that ride. I think its fuel cap related imo. Like there is a valve that is sticking or the mechanism that prevents over torque is to tight. I dont know, major annoying.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

This is normal. It is the leak detection pump. It periodically pressurizes the system to check for leaks in the fuel system...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (DUSlider)*

Whoa, nice to know so many others are having the same issue. It seems like such a waste to be without a car for a day or two for something that isn't major.
For a while I thought it might be the hatch wiper-washer pump or something. I'll buy the leak detection system, that seems reasonable


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

There seems to be two different noises from fuel system...one is normal for a few seconds after you first open door when car has been sitting long...say overnite in your garage...you'll hear a buzzing sound from right rear area..fuel pump priming, when you open the driver's door. There have been various threads about fuel line rattle..a different issue..and a noise that will occur not just on first opening of driver's door! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

Yeah, I get the initial prime when the driver door is unlocked, figured it was normal. I only sometimes get the rattle or knock after a few seconds of driving. Sounds like it is coming from the gas cap or rear hatch. I did a little searching (which I should've done in the first place







) and found some service references that I could show the dealer.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Strange noise from gas cap area? (Albeezy36)*

If it goes away after 1 minute then I guarantee it's not a problem. The EVAP system makes noises shortly after startup and that's life. There is no "fix" because it's not a fault.


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

I doubt the rattling could be from the priming. The only reason I say it couldn't is that I have heard it knock for almost 30min on some occasions. The problem went away for me when I ran out, opened the cap and it depressurized, the noise went away. Faulty gas cap? The knock only happens when the car is running and cold, right about the time the SAI has done its thing. Never when you first open the door and the pump is priming. 


_Modified by dmgraz at 12:19 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (dmgraz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmgraz* »_I doubt the rattling could be from the priming. The only reason I say it couldn't is that I have heard it knock for almost 30min on some occasions. The problem went away for me when I ran out, opened the cap and it depressurized, the noise went away. Faulty gas cap? The knock only happens when the car is running and cold, right about the time the SAI has done its thing. Never when you first open the door and the pump is priming. 

_Modified by dmgraz at 12:19 PM 5-5-2009_

Agreed, it's almost like old funky plumbing in a house when you hear that pressure drop. Almost like a cavatation of sorts, prob not though.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

When you open the door, you will hear the full pump prime the system. While you are driving, you may hear the leak detector pump pressurizing the system from the passenger side rear. These noises are normal...
This question is always asked over on the ROC. You will always get the same answer. Head over to the ROC and put a question about it in the ask a tech thread if you want a response from a VW tech about it...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_When you open the door, you will hear the full pump prime the system. While you are driving, you may hear the leak detector pump pressurizing the system from the passenger side rear. These noises are normal...
This question is always asked over on the ROC. You will always get the same answer. Head over to the ROC and put a question about it in the ask a tech thread if you want a response from a VW tech about it...

Gotcha, so if I take it to the dealer, will the b low me off? Or does the dealer have a fix for it?
Edit: Apparently, you can't say b low me without ***


_Modified by Albeezy36 at 8:33 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## vw lifer (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Strange noise from gas cap area? (Albeezy36)*

It's all a normal part of your evaporative emission control system (i.e.- gasoline fume and vapor emission control). Or there could be a time bomb under your car in which case I would trade it in soon before it explodes.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
Gotcha, so if I take it to the dealer, will the b low me off? Or does the dealer have a fix for it?
Edit: Apparently, you can't say b low me without ***

_Modified by Albeezy36 at 8:33 AM 5-6-2009_

There is no fix, this is normal behavior...


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

This is crap if you think about it. Why would any company sacrifice horsepower and fuel mpg to make a car quieter to drive. But then you have to listen to what sounds like a spray paint can in your rear passenger wheel well and its normal behavior? I think VW needs to do a little recall, it sounds like a lot of people are having the same exact problem.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (dmgraz)*

I agree dude. What the hell am I supposed to tell someone when selling it. "Oh, ignore that strange tapping noise that happens randomly back there, it's nothing"


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Just turn up the radio, problem solved. It happens on my 2008 Rabbit as well. Sounds like a dripping sink or air bubbles traveling through a pipe.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_Just turn up the radio, problem solved. It happens on my 2008 Rabbit as well. Sounds like a dripping sink or air bubbles traveling through a pipe.

I love this mentality. Just forget about it and it's not there. I'll see if the dealer hears it next time I go in for a service.


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
I love this mentality. Just forget about it and it's not there. I'll see if the dealer hears it next time I go in for a service. 

A better idea would be to take it to the EPA and let them know you're annoyed by the LDP and would like to get rid of it. You'd probably get the same answer from them as the dealer, except in not so nice terms.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
I love this mentality. Just forget about it and it's not there. I'll see if the dealer hears it next time I go in for a service. 

It's not a mentality - it's more like REALity. Listen to those that have posted already, it's normal. If we're all wrong, please post back with the fix that your dealer performed.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_
It's not a mentality - it's more like REALity. Listen to those that have posted already, it's normal. If we're all wrong, please post back with the fix that your dealer performed. 

I wasn't saying anyone was wrong. The whole turn up the music and forget it mentality bugs me is all I said. If the dealer fixed it, I'd absolutely post how


----------

